# Little Puppy Cutie Pie



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Some of these pics are a bit blurred but I'll post them anyway because this little guy is so cute. Can't remember his name so I'll have to call him 'little puppy cutie pie'. He's Minx's & Brooke's breeder's new little boy (not from her own litters) who she intends showing and having father future litters when he's old enough. Also included a pic of Minx's ex girl playmate Blaze and then a couple of my girls so they won't be jealous.

















Blaze









Couldn't resist buying this fun top for Minx as it only cost $12.95 (Aust)









Better not leave Brooke (ears down again!) out


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That has to be one of the cutest faces I've ever seen. :love5: Always good to see the girls, especially my fave, Brooke (ears down again). :lol: Love that top on sweet Minx. And Blaze looks like a fine fellow too.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG how cute!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

this should have had a too cute warning!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

He's so gorgeous!!! What a perfect lil head! And your girls are absolutely darling as always


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*puppy pic*

That is one precious little head. Great looking group of chis :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a gorgeous pup!! Of course Minx and Brooke are beautiful as well.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Always good to see the girls, especially my fave, Brooke (ears down again). :lol: Love that top on sweet Minx.


Brooke is standing in that pic. She was following me around giving me 'that look' again. And if she doesn't get a treat she has to get a cuddle & "Oh Mommy loves you soooo much' reassurance before she'll happily trot off and join Minx again. My hubby doesn't like that top but I couldn't resist emailing the pic out to my kids who in turn emailed it to some of their friends and I will NOT repeat some of the comments. :laughing4: :laughing5:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

that little boy is so cute and perfect and of course your 2 are adorable as always :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Adorable...all of them !


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww he's SO cute!!
His little face reminds me so much of my Lexi-poo! :lol: 

So cute!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> Awww he's SO cute!!
> His little face reminds me so much of my Lexi-poo! :lol:
> 
> So cute!!


I was just about to post the same thing!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg they are all so gorgeous :shock: !!! paris has those outstanding neck hairs that blaze got too  

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a perfect little handsome chi he is. Too darn cute for words!

And your girls are as gorgeous as ever.

Leslie


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are all adorable


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

They're all beautiful. I really shouldn't look at pictures.....they're all too cute. I want all of them.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Nona said:


> Awww he's SO cute!!
> His little face reminds me so much of my Lexi-poo! :lol:
> 
> So cute!!


He does look like Lexi doesn't he. I've always thought Lexi is ultra cute.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

MYCHIBABY said:


> They're all beautiful. I really shouldn't look at pictures.....they're all too cute. I want all of them.


LOL That's how I feel when I'm at the girls' breeder's home and see all her lovely 12 chis and the puppies when there're any. Just as well we have a limit of 2 dog ownership in New Zealand. One of her puppies won Puppy of the Show at the last show she participated in. :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Fantastic!!! How I enjoy everyone's babies!!! Love the close up too, so beautiful


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That is one adorable puppy  I love all those pics


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE Brooke's picture!! :love5:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

That puppy is so cuuuute!


YAY! BROOKE AND MINX.

Two pretty babies at the top of my 'Adorable Long Haired Chihuahua List'


----------

